
Why React's new hooks API is a game changer for development - ryardl
https://medium.com/@ryardley/why-reacts-hooks-api-is-a-game-changer-8731c2b0a8c
======
derfnugget
Appears to be replacing "mixin magic" with "useState" and "useEffect"
bullshit. What is this? It does not seem to be any sort of improvement on the
existing structure; sneaky side-effects and requiring a linter is the wrong
direction IMHO.

